# Remplacement coque



## Dzfly (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un MacBook Pro 15" de 2009 dont la coque en aluminium est très abimée liée à une utilisation intensive et quelques maladresses !
J'ai donc appelé Apple pour avoir un devis pour le remplacement mais le conseiller m'a demandé de me diriger directement dans un Apple store pour savoir. 
Cependant je n'ai aucun Apple store près de chez moi et je voudrais donc savoir si quelqu'un a une idée de combien cela pourrait me couter ? 

Je vous remercie par avance. 

Dzfly.


----------



## maxime.renard (16 Janvier 2012)

Alors comme j'ai effectué ce changement de coque avant-hier dans un applestore tu tombes assez bien. Voici le topo :

Ton ordinateur à une coque divisée en trois parties. Celle de l'écran, celle autour du clavier-trackpad-et de la tranche de l'ordinateur (dans laquelle il y a les prises), et le capot d'en dessous (ou il y a ton numéro de série et les patins). 

Pour la partie du haut, elle ne peut pas se changer sans changer l'écran tout entier, car c'est un bloc indémontable. Coût d'un écran : 250 
Pour le capot d'en dessous, c'est très facilement démontable, compte 35 en applestore. 
Pour la dernière partie, ils ont souri lorsque j'ai posé la question, je pense que tu ne peux même pas le changer... Je me suis contenté de faire changer les deux parties du dessus et du dessous. En y mettant le prix, tu peux toujours tout changer... Mais si tu dois changer la moitié des composants avec ça a beaucoup moins de sens


----------



## Deejay-Joe (16 Janvier 2012)

250 euro l'écran ? tu rêve ...
le mien vien d'être changer sous garantie (écran complet) sa aurais du couter 650 euro !
pour le changement de la partie clavier ou ce trouve la carte mère conte 300 euro, et une bonne 50 end d'euro pour la plaque du dessous  .


----------



## maxime.renard (16 Janvier 2012)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> 250 euro l'écran ? tu rêve ...
> le mien vien d'être changer sous garantie (écran complet) sa aurais du couter 650 euro !
> pour le changement de la partie clavier ou ce trouve la carte mère conte 300 euro, et une bonne 50 end d'euro pour la plaque du dessous  .



Je ne rêve pas du tout, pour la partie capot c'est exactement 30 hors taxes, pour la partie clavier je ne sais pas combien mais je parie plus que 300. Je n'ai rien payé non plus avant hier parce que c'est passé sous AppleCare (voir le*sujet où j'explique tout) mais je suis presque sur de ce que je dis. Je vérifie la facture en rentrant ce soir : un écran, c'est soit 250 soit 350, et je te le prouve avec facture (datant d'hier) de l'applestore à l'appui ce soir  maintenant je ne connais pas les prix en belgique, et je ne compte pas la main d'uvre. Et je crois que les prix étaient indiqués hors taxe (ce qui ne change pas énormément).


----------



## Dzfly (16 Janvier 2012)

Merci de vos infos !
Ils les changent sur place directement ou il faut un leur laisser le MBP et le récupérer plus tard ?

Merci encore


----------



## kaos (16 Janvier 2012)

Si ton ordi n'est plus sous garantie et que tu te sens d'humeur bricolo

http://www.bricomac.com/

on trouve pas mal de pièces


Sinon , lors d'une réparation standard compte 4/5 jours  , tu laisse ta machine et tu repasses
Fais attention au documents que tu signes quand même lors du dépôt !!


----------



## maxime.renard (17 Janvier 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Si ton ordi n'est plus sous garantie et que tu te sens d'humeur bricolo
> 
> http://www.bricomac.com/
> 
> ...



Bricomac ça doit être vraiment une solution de dernier recours (sauf si tu cherches effectivement des pièces détachées c'est pas pareil) : c'est cher, ça annule tout ce qui peut exister comme garantie, c'est risqué (je l'ecris et je l'assume : ils réutilisent des pièces d'occasion en bon état en les faisant passer pour neuves... Et ils ont tellement poussé le vice qu'ils réutilisent des pièces en moyen état de temps en temps. J'en ai fais l'expérience avec une batterie d'iphone... Et niveau réclamation, tu te fais insulter par le vendeur, ils ne conçoivent pas que tu puisses avoir ton avis à donner sur ton matériel). 

Pour l'applestore : je ne vois pas pourquoi faire gaffe à ce qu'on signe. La seule chose, c'est que tu les autorises à réinitialiser le Mac si besoin (donc tu perds tes données, donc tu dois dois sauvegarder avant d'y aller). Mais ça arrive peu et c'est pareil chez tout le monde : quand t'emmenes ton ordinateur à réparer, tu fais une sauvegarde. 
Les cinq jours c'est le délai moyen annoncé... Moi a Paris ils m'ont dit samedi "cinq jours", et c'était prêt dimanche. donc ça varie


----------



## kaos (17 Janvier 2012)

c'est vrai que bricomac c'est pas donné quand même ..


----------

